
Susan Sarandon: Hillary Clinton “more Dangerous” Than Donald Trump - MollyR
http://www.salon.com/2016/06/03/susan_sarandon_hillary_clinton_more_dangerous_than_donald_trump/
======
dang
Please stop posting political horse-race, celebrity gossip, and indignation-
roiling stories to HN.

 _The worst thing to post or upvote is something that 's intensely but
shallowly interesting: gossip about famous people, funny or cute pictures or
videos, partisan political articles, etc. If you let that sort of thing onto a
news site, it will push aside the deeply interesting stuff, which tends to be
quieter._

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)

------
pbarnes_1
Zzz.

------
ggggtez
This just in: fanatic says things that don't make sense. News at 11.

